# MES 30 Heat Distribution Tunnel...(update6/15)



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2012)

Originally posted in the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker Group Forum....   I just copied it here...    Dave

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]OK, I promise this is the last mod......  (for awhile anyway)....   [/color]

Doing pork shots the other day, I used the infra red and checked the wall temps of the MES.... there was about a 25 deg dif. from left to right sides and top to bottom....  Not too bad... well I thought about it and here is what I tried....  

Steel, baked on painted roll flashing I had....  The 90deg. cut out in back, is for the legs of the heating element.... 

The 45 deg. cut corners is for the corners of the drip pan......






This is the final placement..... everything fits well.... plenty of room for air flow around the element and to the AMNPS...

The AMNPS was by far the most important and best modification anyone could make to their electric smoker.....






This view shows the element clearance and how the tunnel curves over the top of the air inlet.....  very important to

pick up all the air to distribute the heat and smoke throughout the smoke chamber....






A better picture of the tunnel relationship to the air inlet......  The air inlet had been modified a few months ago...






The air inlet... rotating, spring loaded can lid with a 3/4" hole for air....






Temp differences were about 5 deg from side to side and 15 degrees  from top to bottom....  Mind you there was no 

food in the smoker and the AMNPS was not in use at the time....  testing done at 270 Deg....   

Your results may vary... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....  I just had to throw that in....  

Seems I have tweaked this MES 30 to another degree of being better and consistent...

Don't know if it's measurable but I gotta have something to do and write about....

Open my profile and look at all the stuff I have done to this thing in 1 1/2 years... Hope I was of help to those trying to 

tweak their smokers.....  

Dave


----------



## deltadude (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks interesting, you sure have almost gutted that box and came up with your own smoker.

Let us know how it works with amnps and when you have some meat in it.


----------



## sigmo (Jun 6, 2012)

This is all excellent.

I'm pretty sure I'll be modifying my smoker using a lot of your ideas.  Thanks for posting all of this!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 6, 2012)

Dang Dave!

I give you an "A+" for effort!!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2012)

I started out with the tunnel out from the right side wall about 1"....  after about 1/2 hour, right side of smoker was 40 deg hotter than the left... 

moved the tunnel back to "tight" against the right side... right side now 15 deg cooler than left side.... I'll live with that....







    I used ribs for the test subject.....







Since I was testing the smoker and using Todd's AMNPS and Pitmasters Choice pellets, Bride decided to make 

shrimp/mac salad....







Ribs came out very good.... I love the smoke flavor of Pit/Choice pellets...  Salad was awesome... 







I'll keep on "testing" my mods and tasting the great food just so I can post on here.... It's a tough job.... I volunteer to keep

doing it....  Dave


----------



## exromenyer (Jun 15, 2012)

Would / could you share that shrimp mac salad recipe?  Man that looks delicious, that whole plate!  Nice work, compliments to the chefs!!!


----------

